# Un-named.



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I got lazy with it, but it's my first try on the graphics tablet so lots more to go. 

I still kind of like the finished piece though.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

So don't I.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! The eyes _are_ striking!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sarah she is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Really nice!


----------

